# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Почему невеста называется невестой

## Irina

*Существует несколько версий происхождения слова «невеста».*

Согласно первой версии, невеста – та, что пришла невесть откуда. Или невеста – невесть кто.

Наши предки жили маленькими поселениями, где все приходились друг другу родственниками. Отголосками того времени являются деревни, где по сей день живут однофамильцы. Да и деревня названа по фамилии ее жителей. В те далекие времена мужчинам приходилось искать себе жен в дальних селениях – в своем ведь одни сестры…

И девушки, которых юноши приводили издалека, были неизвестны. То есть – невесть кто. И неизвестно где они жили, то есть – невесть откуда. Поэтому незнакомок, что приходили с молодыми людьми в поселение, называли невестами.

Некоторые историки утверждают, что слово «невеста» образовалось именно от «невесть кто» или «невесть откуда».

Если верить второй версии, то слово «невеста» произошло от «несведущая». И несведущей молодая девушка может быть в семейной жизни, естественно.

И если невеста – несведущая, то та, которую можно называть сведущей, это – «веста». Логично.

Однако не совсем так. В римской мифологии есть богиня Веста. А жриц, которые ей поклонялись, называли весталками. Эти юные римлянки берегли себя для богини Весты и не выходили замуж. Им запрещены были под страхом смерти любовные отношения с мужчинами. Поэтому весталки как раз-таки и несведущи в семейной жизни. Еще более, чем невесты.

В Риме девушки, как только они достигали брачного возраста, выбирали свой путь: становиться женой или служить богине Весте. Те, что выбирали последнее, назывались весталками, а те, что предпочли духовному росту семейное счастье – не вестами, то есть невестами – «не для Весты».

Еще по одной версии слово «невеста» – это производное от «ниспосланная», «нареченная». Тут же можно вспомнить «суженная». А на украинском слово «невеста» звучит как «наречена».

По-английски невеста – это bride. И некоторые лингвисты утверждают, что это английское слово произошло от тевтонского «готовит», буквально – «куховарит». Кажется, дамам это должно понравиться меньше, чем версия с «нареченной» и «суженой».

Вот как слово «невеста» пишется на других языках:
на французском - fianc?e
на немецком - Braut
на итальянском - fidanzata, sposa
на латинском - destinata
на испанском - novia, prometida
на турецком - gelin.

А неплохо быть невесть кем…

----------

